# Reusing bands question



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

I finally have several bandsets that have either snapped or are tearing at the pouch end. I understand one can get further use of their bandsets by retrying the pouch past the damaged end. In doing so, do I need to re-tie the other side so the bands are of a comparable length? Just wondering since my bands are tapered so I wouldn't want one side to be stronger than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd guess "Yes", but that is only a guess. You'd probably be better off replacing them, than trying to reuse them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Re-tie both cut to the same lengths . Equal pull for optimal accuracy .


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes. Bands should be symmetrical.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I always make my bands a bit long so I can cut and retie when they break at the pouch. It's like getting another bandset for the cost of one inch of latex.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, you can reuse bands... some you can use several times... and with some creativity maybe even more.

Just cut them even and as close to the pouch as possible, retie with as little foldover flap as you can get away with.

Now that I've got some time this week... I'll video and show a super simple method for getting about double the longevity out of a regular bandset... lasts as long or longer than looped tubes, but has all the positives of flatbands


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the helpful replies! I do tend to run with slightly longer bands since I find I get more life out of them before they start tearing. That and it seems I get less hand slap with bands that I am not stretching to their max.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

If you decide not to retie them, you can still cut into usable strips for securing band to fork or band to pouch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello,

Yes you can re-use bands , I do it all the time.

Cheers.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> If you decide not to retie them, you can still cut into usable strips for securing band to fork or band to pouch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


also you can use them for wrapping around frames for grip. superglue stick rubber well.


----------

